# nasty git



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi have left a relationship for many reasons and ex is very upset as put in previous post . But now his violent son is threatening my boys who are non violent just because his dad is upset ...

Called the police waiting to hear back some people are so nasty glad i'm out of it but threatening my kids is not going to make me stay mrs nice and friendly is it ........... ???

Hate that family so emotionaly dead and violent most of them are have been in therapy all their lives now I'm getting the blame for their unability to cope with being left by me .


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm really glad to see that you've called the police. I'd go first thing in the morning and see about a protective order as well. BUT...start documenting EVERYTHING. Any phone calls, drive bys, etc....write them all down. The day, the time, what was done, etc. That way you don't forget anything. 

Somebody threatning my kids would bring down the wrath of GOD on them. Mess with me if you must...but you'd BETTER leave my kids alone. When it involves my kids, all gloves are off. I would resort to things I'd ordinarily never consider. 

Glad to hear that you got out of that r-ship. Now if you can just stay strong, and KEEP them away from you...you'll get on the other side of this. I wouldn't worry about any blame they want to assess to you...they all sound like a bunch of fruitcakes anyway. I don't put much stock in anything a fruitcake says. Just guard yourself, and protect your children. I'd call the police every single time a threat was made. You want a record of this, just in case. Good luck to you.


----------

